# northern ireland car breakers



## BillyT

does anyone know of decent car dismantlers in northern ireland i was thinking it may be cheaper getting a second hand bonnet instead of getting mine resprayed


----------



## ClarkeG

Traynors outside Armagh they are big. Their systems are computerised so you can give them a phone and they'll be able to tell you if they have what you want.


----------



## Hobbitsproton

minor problem with Traynors, even though they are big etc they are unfortunatly also incompetent when it comes to removing the items from the cars they get in.


----------



## AaronB

theres a good few round the Downpatrick area dude, Craigs Auto Salvage, cochran auto salvage, McKeowns Auto Breakers, Pentlands auto salvage

If u google any of those, some contact numbers should come up


----------



## Ronnie

is it for the ST500?! no chance of a bonnet so the strpes will have to be got as well as repainting might be better redoing yours. whats wrong with ur bonnet?


----------



## Hobbitsproton

have you tried the car breakers on the shore road just past the abbey centre mate? or there the large breakers on mountains between belfast and lisburn, i can't remember the name of it but the road goes from belfast across the mountains towards Noughts corners, not the road with the horse shoe bend but the next main one across the mountains.


----------



## thebigsham

Eddie Torrens outside ballymoney had an st focus the last time i was out it wasnt a 500 and it was orange and i cant remember if the bonnet was there but its worth a try. Search google for him and you will get his number.


----------



## gavinporter

+442827664161 Torrens


----------



## BillyT

thebigsham said:


> Eddie Torrens outside ballymoney had an st focus the last time i was out it wasnt a 500 and it was orange and i cant remember if the bonnet was there but its worth a try. Search google for him and you will get his number.


thats not my car in the avatar thats the car i would like i own a mondeo st in performance blue 
Hobbitsproton hannastown rd breakers is that who your talking about if so i tried him with no luck


----------



## BillyT

Ronnie said:


> is it for the ST500?! no chance of a bonnet so the strpes will have to be got as well as repainting might be better redoing yours. whats wrong with ur bonnet?


no m8 for a mondeo just like yours same colour i was on holiday and when i came back there was bird poo on the bonnet when i cleaned it off it had damaged the lacquer so i tried to polish it out but it went thru to the primer


----------



## stoneyfordni

try ophir motors just outside nutts corner

Ophir Motors
34-36 Dundrod Road
Nutts Corner
Crumlin
County Antrim
BT29 4ST

Tel: *028-9082-5825*


----------



## Ronnie

would u like an st500 might be able to help u out if u would.... TBH it would be cheaper getting your resprayed as the paint on the ST is soft... really soft and chips like mad. I have never seen one hee for breaking so I would say paint her up really nicely!


----------



## stoneyfordni

http://www.247spares.co.uk/?gclid=CNfVzPjZy5QCFQ2L1QodLlYVkQ

or try putting a request in here , usually comes up trumps for me


----------



## BillyT

Ronnie said:


> would u like an st500 might be able to help u out if u would.... TBH it would be cheaper getting your resprayed as the paint on the ST is soft... really soft and chips like mad. I have never seen one hee for breaking so I would say paint her up really nicely!


yes m8 would love a st500 i have had the one in the photo out three times the salesman told he would only let me out in it again if i am driving it away after buying it
looks like i will have to get it resprayed i have tried nearly all the dismantlers in norn ireland


----------



## Ronnie

I have an ST500 for sale but not cash in hand no test drive aswell afraid!


----------



## BillyT

Ronnie said:


> I have an ST500 for sale but not cash in hand no test drive aswell afraid!


i hope to get one but will have to wait until 09 m8 is it your own motor


----------



## ClarkeG

Ronnie said:


> I have an ST500 for sale but not cash in hand no test drive aswell afraid!


Is that the black one in Ballylisk I seen today Ronnie?


----------



## BillyT

you should see the swirls on a 6 month old st500 at lyndsay ford newtownards rd


----------



## Ronnie

na its a friends it has 4k on the clock! Yep Clarke thats it!!


----------



## Neil_M

I too think Ophir Motors would be worth a visit mate.


----------



## Vagen.vg

Try here http://www.templeautosalvage.com/home.php


----------

